# Hydrocal kit modeling contest.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

To celebrate the release of our new HO kit, "Gone Bust Block", we're running a little modeling contest. Here's how it works. Take our latest HO scale kit, the "Gone Bust Block", create a new set of signs that put it in a different era & give it a whole new life. I'd like to see is your take on this row of shops if it was set somewhere between the 30's & mid 50's.

The slant of the kit, as it was released, was that of a block of stores (probably from the late 90's/early 2000's) that had all closed or gone belly up. The block you create should not duplicate that, in fact it would be better if it didn't. Come up with/find/create a new set of signs to give the 4 storefronts a whole new life. Of course if it was a little run down that wouldn't be all bad, just don't have every shop boarded up and out of business. : ) 








[/URL]

The rules. You need to start with one of the new DD1058 Gone Bust Block kits. You need to create the signs, 100% original is best, some variation of it is OK but be careful not to use any other manufacture's signs, and be aware of signs that may have copyright issues attached to them, such as a giant "Coca Cola!" sign. 








[/URL]

Use the basic castings as is, unmodified, although feel free to add small details such as awnings & what not. Build it into a small diorama that can be taken outside & photographed. You need to send me some photos. No less than 3, no more than 10. Try & make your model & photos look as realistic as possible. You can email them to me. Use [email protected]








[/URL]

The deadline is November 15th, 2014. That gives you about 3 months. The prize? For a start we'll release a run of your version of the kit w/your name on the box as creative assistant/model builder. Then, on top of that we'll send you a replacement kit (for the one you built) + any 2 other DD kits you want. Second & third prize are any one DD kit. Questions? Get started!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco


PS. The new kits is available at our website (www.downtowndeco.com), ebay, or just give me a call (406-821-0181) or email ([email protected]). It retails at $69.95, free shipping (UPS ground)


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Hope you do well....


----------

